# Penn 706



## BullDawg (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm looking for an old penn 706 bail-less to buy. If anyone knows of a reel for sale or wanting to get rid of theirs let me know. Also if anyone has a cobia rod for sale preferably with a lot of action as it will be for pier fishing mainly. Thanks 

Spencer


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Call bubba on the rod who knows he might even sell u a 706 he has a few and I know he has a rod for ya 6377765


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I have two gator t90Ls for sale. Both have 6 wire guides, foam split grips, and fuji reelseats. One is green with silver trim rings and a chevron crosswrap, the other is blue with gold trim rings and no crosswrap. If your interested in either one of them just shoot me a pm. I can also build you one if you want to go that route.


----------

